# alden with barrie and aberdeen last



## altacrest (Jun 22, 2011)

Dear all,

I would like to ask you guys' expertise.

I wearing Crockett & Jones size UK 5.5E with 348 and 337 last (eg., Westbourne, Drummond, Weymouth, Belgrave) and Church's size UK 6E with 73 last (eg., Perth).

Which size and fit of alden cordovan shoes with each Barrie and Aberdeen last do I have to choose?

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I really wish I can help you. I own Aldens and AEs but no C&J nor Church's. Try to google: ask andy about clothes then your query and see if something comes up. You can also google: Style Forum then your query.  Welcome to the forun BTW.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 

I cannot help you because I do not know which Alden lasts correspond to C & J and Church's. However, a few words of advice. First, you need to determine which Alden last is best suited for you. Once you have found the last that fits your foot best, you should not have to go to any other Alden lasts because Alden usually makes several styles of shoe in each last, particularly popular lasts such as Barrie and Aberdeen. Second, be careful with shell cordovan because there is more room in shell shoes than calves leather shoes in the same size and last. For example, I take a size 13 EE in AE MacNeil, but a 13 D in the same shoe in shell cordovan.

You really need to try on these shoes before you buy them to avoid making a costly mistake. I am a longtime Alden fan and am very familiar with several Alden lasts, yet I was advised recently by the salesman at Shoemart to try them on before purchasing because Aldens are hand made and there are size variations in each pair of shoes.

Good luck.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

altacrest said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I would like to ask you guys' expertise.
> 
> ...


Entirely based on what I've read my best guess would be a U.S. 7D in the Aberdeen and a 6 or 6.5 in C or D width in the Barrie. Alden has a store in Carmel California. If you don't mind the international call, I'd suggest you call them and ask to talk with the manager or an experienced salesman. There are plenty of Asian and UK visitors to the area, and they might have some experience. Tom Park from Leather Soul would know for sure, but I gather you're not considering them as a source for purchase.


----------



## altacrest (Jun 22, 2011)

Many thanks for your advice. I've got some info. by googling as you recommended. Appreciate it.


----------



## altacrest (Jun 22, 2011)

blue suede shoes said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I cannot help you because I do not know which Alden lasts correspond to C & J and Church's. However, a few words of advice. First, you need to determine which Alden last is best suited for you. Once you have found the last that fits your foot best, you should not have to go to any other Alden lasts because Alden usually makes several styles of shoe in each last, particularly popular lasts such as Barrie and Aberdeen. Second, be careful with shell cordovan because there is more room in shell shoes than calves leather shoes in the same size and last. For example, I take a size 13 EE in AE MacNeil, but a 13 D in the same shoe in shell cordovan.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your advice.
Yes...it's pretty tricky to pick a right size and fit of Alden Cordovan.
Fortunately, there is one shop where I can try alden shoes in Seoul, Korea. But I'm not sure if the shop is good to have some "trial" with staff's expertise and advices.
Normally, almost all of staff in Korean shoe-shop has few expertise and knowledge on size and fit, and they are focusing on just "selling" shoes. Many customers feel uncomfortable and therefore cannot make their right choice.
That's why I'm asking you guys' advice. It is crucial for me to have some pre-infomation on my size and fit before visiting the shop.

Thank you again for your advice again. I appreciate it.


----------



## shms59 (Apr 7, 2010)

Flanderian said:


> Entirely based on what I've read my best guess would be a U.S. 7D in the Aberdeen and a 6 or 6.5 in C or D width in the Barrie. Alden has a store in Carmel California. If you don't mind the international call, I'd suggest you call them and ask to talk with the manager or an experienced salesman. There are plenty of Asian and UK visitors to the area, and they might have some experience. Tom Park from Leather Soul would know for sure, but I gather you're not considering them as a source for purchase.


The Alden Shop in San Francisco is also a great source-


----------



## altacrest (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you for your advice. I will contact. Appreciate it.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

Flanderian said:


> Alden has a store in Carmel California. If you don't mind the international call, I'd suggest you call them and ask to talk with the manager or an experienced salesman. There are plenty of Asian and UK visitors to the area, and they might have some experience. Tom Park from Leather Soul would know for sure...


The name notwithstanding, Alden of Carmel is actually an Internet-only concern. One forum member in the past had posted extensively about his frustrations (to put it mildly) over the fact that the proprietor refused to take any phone calls at all, preferring email only. The forum member had specific fit questions and apparently was looking to spend _a lot_ of money, if only he could get the Carmel guy to talk to him over the phone.

Tom Park at LS is the go-to guy. He seems to know the needs of Asian customers well.


----------



## david809 (Jul 1, 2003)

For what it is worth, I wear a US 9D, I take an 8E in the CJ 337 and 348, and 8.5D in the Alden Barrie last (sorry, do not own Aberdeen, but I wear true to size US 9D in the Plaza and the Leydon lasts). If I was a betting man, I would guess you would be a 6D in the Barrie (usually English sizing is one full size down, and usually the Barrie is 0.5 size down, so that means Barrie usually is 0.5 size up from English size), but every foot is different.

Agree with the advice to talk to the folks at Leather Soul, Alden Shop, or Alden of Carmel. Alden Shop usually carries the "standards" (was just there a couple weeks ago), while Leather Soul and Carmel carry some interesting orders. Good luck.


----------



## altacrest (Jun 22, 2011)

sjk said:


> The name notwithstanding, Alden of Carmel is actually an Internet-only concern. One forum member in the past had posted extensively about his frustrations (to put it mildly) over the fact that the proprietor refused to take any phone calls at all, preferring email only. The forum member had specific fit questions and apparently was looking to spend _a lot_ of money, if only he could get the Carmel guy to talk to him over the phone.
> 
> Tom Park at LS is the go-to guy. He seems to know the needs of Asian customers well.


Thank you.
I've contacted with LeatherSoul and got some helpful comments after your advice.
I pretty appreciate it.


----------



## altacrest (Jun 22, 2011)

david809 said:


> For what it is worth, I wear a US 9D, I take an 8E in the CJ 337 and 348, and 8.5D in the Alden Barrie last (sorry, do not own Aberdeen, but I wear true to size US 9D in the Plaza and the Leydon lasts). If I was a betting man, I would guess you would be a 6D in the Barrie (usually English sizing is one full size down, and usually the Barrie is 0.5 size down, so that means Barrie usually is 0.5 size up from English size), but every foot is different.
> 
> Agree with the advice to talk to the folks at Leather Soul, Alden Shop, or Alden of Carmel. Alden Shop usually carries the "standards" (was just there a couple weeks ago), while Leather Soul and Carmel carry some interesting orders. Good luck.


Thanks to all of forum members' advices including yours, finally I can reach to the "tentative" conclusion on Barrie and Aberdeen last for me.
6D for Barrie, 6.5 for Aberdeen.


----------

